# BEst way to set up access to hardware

## mihochan

Any ideas on the best way to set up access to hardware

like CD-burners on a network?

At the moment we have to ssh in and run stuff on the remote box.

IS there a more transparent way?

Tom

----------

## NU-Slacker

Well, I remember reading about a project designed to make scsi devices transparent across networks.  HyperSCSI http://nst.dsi.a-star.edu.sg/mcsa/hyperscsi/index.html is an opensource project that sounds like it may fit your needs.

----------

